# Where is the light switch



## Mike447

We bought a 2004 Welcome 27, our first motorhome. Had it almost a year and no problems except for one tiny issue.

The lights in the bathroom, looked all over and can't workout how to turn them on, can anyone help?


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome Mike.

I can't help, but it's a huge problem!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mike447 said:


> We bought a 2004 Welcome 27, our first motorhome. Had it almost a year and no problems except for one tiny issue.
> 
> The lights in the bathroom, looked all over and can't workout how to turn them on, can anyone help?


Hi Mike and welcome to MHF.

It could be the light has blown Mike, try another bulb or LED.


----------



## Spacerunner

I have a Welcome 85. The bathroom light switch is just under the basin worktop, right-hand side. Small black rocker switch.


----------



## dghr272

Hi Mike, welcome to MHF.

Strange I know but check under the sink, let us know if you find it.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Who in their right mind puts a switch under a sink :roll:


----------



## dghr272

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Who in their right mind puts a switch under a sink :roll:


CHAUSSON apparently :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Perhaps a little 12v tickle focuses the mind and helps the aim. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I generally use the loo not the sink Terry


----------



## HermanHymer

Been doing it only in daylight then?


----------



## rayc

i think it is the little black switch on the side of the sink unit.


----------



## JanHank

rayc said:


> i think it is the little black switch on the side of the sink unit.


A double basin in a Motorhome? :surprise:


----------



## Gretchibald

It's a mirror ha ha .


----------



## nicholsong

It reflects on Jan's .....eyesight.

We and Alan have double sinks in our kitchens. No smoke and mirrors.


----------



## aldra

Mines double in the utility room

A double Belfast in the kitchen

In the MH , well I never use it 

I find it quite difficult to stand next to it, and it’s too low 

Use the kitchen one 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Ours in the motorhome is unique:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You'd think they would have fitted two basins the same size


----------

